# Trying to sort upper alternator bracket



## System (7 mo ago)

With my engine swap happing in a few weeks, I am gathering parts. One thing I want to replace is my upper alternator bracket. When I look on OPGI, YearOne, etc., I can find them for cars without power steering but not with power steering. Can anyone help with a part number etc. so I can get the google machine to work? I did find this aluminum set but they look nothing like what I have... https://www.opgi.com/chassis-suspen...-steeringalt-350-400-421-428-455-g241304.html

The reason I want to change it is, mine is bent and has been persuaded for some reason with a blunt object. It's also sitting a hair too far rearward as the rear of my alternator is making contact with the DS head which appears to have cracked the case. Pics below.


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

System said:


> With my engine swap happing in a few weeks, I am gathering parts. One thing I want to replace is my upper alternator bracket. When I look on OPGI, YearOne, etc., I can find them for cars without power steering but not with power steering. Can anyone help with a part number etc. so I can get the google machine to work? I did find this aluminum set but they look nothing like what I have... https://www.opgi.com/chassis-suspen...-steeringalt-350-400-421-428-455-g241304.html
> 
> The reason I want to change it is, mine is bent and has been persuaded for some reason with a blunt object. It's also sitting a hair too far rearward as the rear of my alternator is making contact with the DS head which appears to have cracked the case. Pics below.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that top bracket is a chevy with part of it cut off. Ames should have what you need for a 70. 3 pcs.....part# are N142E , N142F and N142FL... these are part #'s for AMES (Ames Performance Engineering) Ape they like to call them selves 😂😂 you can oder a catalog online.


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

Bopman said:


> Pretty sure that top bracket is a chevy with part of it cut off. Ames should have what you need for a 70. 3 pcs.....part# are N142E , N142F and N142FL... these are part #'s for AMES (Ames Performance Engineering) Ape they like to call them selves 😂😂 you can oder a catalog online.


Part # N142H in ames says only use as last resort due to poor quality and is the 4th piece IF you need it .


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Also make sure you alternator is properly clocked. That can contribute to clearance issues.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Thanks @Bopman ! It looks like N142E is without power steering. Ames lists the N142F as the alt pivot bracket that's wrong on my car the the 142FL is both the pivot bracket and the PS bracket which is the same as the OPGI link above. I wonder if I should just order the alt bracket or both?

That makes perfect sense about the clocking issue @AZTempest . I'm going to a one wire alt and will make sure it's correct before mounting it up.

52 years of butchery to correct... Good times....


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Just read further on Ames. So, the 142F is a lower pivot L bracket. I still can't make out which is the upper.

I think I could make what I have work if I get the alt clocked correctly as @AZTempest pointed out. I'd rather have a nice shiny new upper bracket though. I'll have to get the wife to look at the service manual and assembly manual to see if I can put eyes on what's supposed to be there.


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

System said:


> Just read further on Ames. So, the 142F is a lower pivot L bracket. I still can't make out which is the upper.
> 
> I think I could make what I have work if I get the alt clocked correctly as @AZTempest pointed out. I'd rather have a nice shiny new upper bracket though. I'll have to get the wife to look at the service manual and assembly manual to see if I can put eyes on what's supposed to be there.


I have used the part #' of N142AC and N142DN on my 70 as that was all I could find years ago. The above mentioned are a pair in 69. They had both brackets, one mounted to thermostat bolt and other to a water pump bolt.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

that is a 70 ONLY pontiac upper bracket chevys are on the passenger side

and

as stated above your alternator front and back are not clocked correctly
may be a chevy alternator tho 
back half needs turned counter clockwise 1/4 turn
the plug should be at the top not buried down on the intake
and
all would be well


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> that is a 70 ONLY pontiac upper bracket chevys are on the passenger side
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Hmm! I have learned something today ! 😊👍


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> that is a 70 ONLY pontiac upper bracket chevys are on the passenger side
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info BLK69JUDGE ! As they say "never to old to learn" 😂 did not know that. So there are 2 different top brackets for 70 ? 


BLK69JUDGE said:


> that is a 70 ONLY pontiac upper bracket chevys are on the passenger side
> 
> and
> 
> ...


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I was thinking that last night as I drifted off @BLK69JUDGE . Chevy is indeed on the passenger side and they happen to look just like the 70 Pontiac unit but in reverse. The mounting points are quite different though. So, this brings us back to my original question... Why does no one carry a replacement of this unit? I'm guessing since it's a one year only part, it's not worth anyone's time reproducing it?

My solution will be this. My new DUI one wire alternator is landing later this week. When it does, I'll make sure it's clocked correctly and when installing it, I'll straighten out my current mounting bracket, file the rough edges, and give her a coat of satin black.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't know what year your car/engine is....1970 400 as in avatar? Bracket looks nothing like what's on my '65 and '67 engines.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Maybe you can't see my signature? It shows the same as the avatar. 70/400. As @BLK69JUDGE pointed out, mine is a one year only bracket... I am wondering if the older style brackets would work on mine?


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

System said:


> I was thinking that last night as I drifted off @BLK69JUDGE . Chevy is indeed on the passenger side and they happen to look just like the 70 Pontiac unit but in reverse. The mounting points are quite different though. So, this brings us back to my original question... Why does no one carry a replacement of this unit? I'm guessing since it's a one year only part, it's not worth anyone's time reproducing it?
> 
> My solution will be this. My new DUI one wire alternator is landing later this week. When it does, I'll make sure it's clocked correctly and when installing it, I'll straighten out my current mounting bracket, file the rough edges, and give her a coat of satin black.


I have found new brackets just like your 70 only will find site and send link !


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Thanks brother!


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

System said:


> Thanks brother!


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

What site are you on? I tried typing in sclecarparts.com and no bueno.


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

Bopman said:


> View attachment 155665


Site is Chicago muscle car parts....I am kinda old and couldn't figure out how attach link as I am using a cell phone ! 🤣🤣😉👍


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Got it! Thanks much... UPPER ALTERNATOR BRACKET ,w/PS 69-70 PONTIAC, V8


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

System said:


> What site are you on? I tried typing in sclecarparts.com and no bueno.


I didn't know


System said:


> What site are you on? I tried typing in sclecarparts.com and no bueno.


I sure didn't know there 4 different top brackets for 70 model but that is what I have found late last night/early mourning !


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I really appreciate the research!


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

System said:


> Got it! Thanks much... UPPER ALTERNATOR BRACKET ,w/PS 69-70 PONTIAC, V8


Your most certainly welcome! ...glad I could help out with that !


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

You can use the cheaper 69 only upper 2 brackets or straps also
that chicago place is not correct that bracket was NOT used in 69
70 firebird had there own bracketry but our abodys in 70 only used
your style bracket,,,
Scott


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> You can use the cheaper 69 only upper 2 brackets or straps also
> that chicago place is not correct that bracket was NOT used in 69
> 70 firebird had there own bracketry but our abodys in 70 only used
> your style bracket,,,
> Scott


Yeah they are wrong as listed for 69-70 part, but at least it is the bracket that he was looking for 👍😊. I spent a couple of hrs searching for it last night !😂😂


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> You can use the cheaper 69 only upper 2 brackets or straps also
> that chicago place is not correct that bracket was NOT used in 69
> 70 firebird had there own bracketry but our abodys in 70 only used
> your style bracket,,,
> Scott


I have the 2 piece bracket on my 70. I read where the 1 piece (70 only) was a 2nd design in 70...so they called it.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Im a bit lost in this thread, but from what Ive seen, all of these brackets are wrong, and you definitely do need the OPGI bracket, from your first post. 

Scott @BLK69JUDGE is a parts guy, so definitely take his advice, but there are two upper arms and that aluminum lower, for mounting an alternator on a power steering car.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

here are 
69 brackets for alternator with power steering
67-69 same rear bracket 69 only front bracket for the new 11 bolt pump 
water pump bolt moved so the 69 bracket has more arc
67-68 used the same for early 8 bolt pump


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I think that looks cleaner than the large 70 Chevy looking one I have.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

System said:


> I think that looks cleaner than the large 70 Chevy looking one I have.


More importantly, those two arms, in conjunction with that aluminum mount from your first post, are what belong on a Pontiac. I just had it all off for my power steering conversion.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

No valve cover breather?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Yeah... it's a homemade 2" to 1" copper reducer! Im fairly low tech


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> More importantly, those two arms, in conjunction with that aluminum mount from your first post, are what belong on a Pontiac.


But technically not correct for my 1970....

Chicago muscle car parts is not currently taking orders so I guess I'm going to clean up, straighten out and paint my current mount....


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

System said:


> But technically not correct for my 1970....
> 
> Chicago muscle car parts is not currently taking orders so I guess I'm going to clean up, straighten out and paint my current mount....


I also found a couple of used ones on the net. Will try to find them in my history !


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

One on ebay but they want $149.00 that be a little rich for me though.😂


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

System said:


> But technically not correct for my 1970....
> 
> Chicago muscle car parts is not currently taking orders so I guess I'm going to clean up, straighten out and paint my current mount....


Like I said, I was having a bit of difficulty following. I was under the impression that you were already trying to take away from originality and trying to add an engine and accessories from something else!


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I'm not about original so you're right about that. It's just easy. That said, are the twin brackets available anywhere?


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

System said:


> But technically not correct for my 1970....
> 
> Chicago muscle car parts is not currently taking orders so I guess I'm going to clean up, straighten out and paint my current mount....


Frank's Pontiac parts also has one !


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Bopman said:


> Frank's Pontiac parts also has one !


Dear lord... that website is like searching a site from 2000! LOL. I can't find anything...


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

System said:


> Dear lord... that website is like searching a site from 2000! LOL. I can't find anything...


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

Bopman said:


> View attachment 155707


Listed under engine related parts


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

What website is that? I can't find it? I went to "pontiacparts.com" as shown in the screen shot and it directs me to a domain that's for sale. I tried "pontiacparts.net" but couldn't find the bracket.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

System said:


> I'm not about original so you're right about that. It's just easy. That said, are the twin brackets available anywhere?


Yes! Scott/ @BLK69JUDGE has his number in his sig and sells parts. He may have both styles! 

I'll do some looking, but check with him first.

I did a Google search for "70 GTO Judge engine", and I see it three different ways! So, someone with more knowledge than me might know why.




__





70 gto judge engine - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

System said:


> Dear lord... that website is like searching a site from 2000! LOL. I can't find anything...


 Yes, Franks' site is archaic. I have emailed them and gotten a response within a day giving the site location of the parts I was trying to find. They were there, just not easy to find.


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> Yes! Scott/ @BLK69JUDGE has his number in his sig and sells parts. He may have both styles!
> 
> I'll do some looking, but check with him first.
> 
> ...





armyadarkness said:


> Yes! Scott/ @BLK69JUDGE has his number in his sig and sells parts. He may have both styles!
> 
> I'll do some looking, but check with him first.
> 
> ...





System said:


> What website is that? I can't find it? I went to "pontiacparts.com" as shown in the screen shot and it directs me to a domain that's for sale. I tried "pontiacparts.net" but couldn't find the bracket.





armyadarkness said:


> Yes! Scott/ @BLK69JUDGE has his number in his sig and sells parts. He may have both styles!
> 
> I'll do some looking, but check with him first.
> 
> ...


That is what i found earlier and then throw in firebird style and that would make 4 for 70. I agree with army and go by what BLK69JUDGE says !


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I dont have a spare right now
I get 40-60 for em when I have em








1970 70 Pontiac 400 455 Upper Rear Alternator Bracket GTO Trans Am Firebird OEM | eBay


Here we have an original 1970 Pontiac Upper Rear Alternator Bracket. Classic Cars of SC. Call before buying to verify your expectations.



www.ebay.com




maybe ask for free shipping
I like this one because of the original patina to match a used engine

a few bucks more over a 50.00 69 pair from AMES




__





Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.


Pontiac GTO, Lemans, Tempest, Firebird, Trans am, Bonneville, Grand Prix, Catalina, GTO Parts, restoration, reproduction parts, ram air, engine, hinges, bumpers, latches, switches, carburetor, brakes, weatherstrip, seals, chrome, hoods, emblems, sheet metal, GM Licensed



secure.amesperf.com





chrome-extension://efaidnbmnnnibpcajpcglclefindmkaj/https://secure.amesperf.com/catalogs/G38.pdf

Scott
2o6-4six5-91six5 7am-9pm pacific


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Thank you very much Scott!


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

So, after looking through all the suggestions, it would appear that used one on eBay is all that's available if I want to stay with the same "late 1970" style. However, I'm not sure it's any better than what I already have. Ames only has one for no power steering. Same at OPGI, YearOne, TPP etc. So, my options are to clean up what I have or go to the 1969 twin bracket setup if I can find a set. I'll probably clean up my current one and keep an eye out for a replacement. It would be easy enough to swap in later if I find one. 

Thanks again everyone for all the insight! It's quite a learning curve going from SBC to Pontiac....


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

It’s not late 70
It’s all 70 abody


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Got ya. For some reason I thought I read there were two types used in 70…


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

System said:


> Got ya. For some reason I thought I read there were two types used in 70…


That would have been me as I stated what I read somewhere on the net that somebody called it the 2nd design......but apparently they didn't know what they were talking about, like me 😂😂😂


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I dont have a spare right now
> I get 40-60 for em when I have em
> http://[URL]https://www.ebay.com/it...PGc_nC9VMUMQForHzQi-yvIUba1reRHoaAg-xEALw_wcB[/URL]
> maybe ask for free shipping
> ...


Good find. I would go with a used original part all day long over a repro. Have seen many a repro bracket cause problems and need mods just to allow proper adjustment.


BLK69JUDGE said:


> I dont have a spare right now
> I get 40-60 for em when I have em
> 
> 
> ...


Good find. I would go with a used original vs. repro all day long. Have seen too many repros need mods to work and still not be 100%. This looks like the original bracket in my '70 /455. (not the best photos of the bracket but may help).


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

there is 2 brackets for 70 pontiac v-8s
1 for firebird
and
1 GTO and GP Bonneville
fairly sure
no early late for GTO as far as I know,,,
but anythings possible..

mount your new alternator then see whats up for belt alignment


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

System said:


> Got ya. For some reason I thought I read there were two types used in 70…


When you Google it, you see at least three types.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> there is 2 brackets for 70 pontiac v-8s
> 1 for firebird
> and
> 1 GTO and GP Bonneville
> ...


That makes sense. Never thought about different brackets for different cars... This is why I kept defaulting to you.

Now knowing this, it's alarming how many 70 Judges are out there with the wrong brackets. Just goes to show that, no matter how nice they look, very few are legit.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I forgot to post this last weekend after I got the work done. I removed my cracked, misclocked alternator and my banged up bracket. I straightened the bracket out nicely in the vise and filed the rough edges where someone took a hammer to it. Then a couple coats of satin black and it was back to new. I then installed the new DUI one wire alternator along with a power distribution positive battery terminal. One line to the alt, one to the starter and one to future audio equipment in the trunk. On a side note, I did have to clock the new alternator and of course, pulled the case apart just a hair too far and.... CLICK. Brush one popped out. A quick YouTube video and I had it back together in no time but man did that give me a pit in my stomach for a minute or two...

I was so encouraged by my success that I pulled my old radiator. It was not the correct one for the car and wasn't cooling all that well. I replaced it with an Exact Fit aluminum unit from Griffen. What a HUGE difference that made in cooling. I never knew but the previous owner must have had a 160 thermostat in there as that's where it now sits once warmed up no matter hot hot it is outside. With the old one, it would stay at 180 while moving and creep over 200 in stop and go traffic.

Continuing on a theme, I then installed a heater core bypass to keep the cabin cooler in the summer. I bought a cable controlled remote one and installed the cable pull where the cigarette lighter would be. Another HUGE difference. The cabin now stays immensely cooler and when coming home on a cool evening I can open it back up and get instant heat in the cabin without even turning on the blower.

Pics below. Don't mind the mechanical oil gauge tubing that's zip tied near the bypass. It's temporary until I tackle my Dakota Digital gauge install. I'm waiting for the heat to die down before that one....


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

System said:


> I forgot to post this last weekend after I got the work done. I removed my cracked, misclocked alternator and my banged up bracket. I straightened the bracket out nicely in the vise and filed the rough edges where someone took a hammer to it. Then a couple coats of satin black and it was back to new. I then installed the new DUI one wire alternator along with a power distribution positive battery terminal. One line to the alt, one to the starter and one to future audio equipment in the trunk. On a side note, I did have to clock the new alternator and of course, pulled the case apart just a hair too far and.... CLICK. Brush one popped out. A quick YouTube video and I had it back together in no time but man did that give me a pit in my stomach for a minute or two...
> 
> I was so encouraged by my success that I pulled my old radiator. It was not the correct one for the car and wasn't cooling all that well. I replaced it with an Exact Fit aluminum unit from Griffen. What a HUGE difference that made in cooling. I never knew but the previous owner must have had a 160 thermostat in there as that's where it now sits once warmed up no matter hot hot it is outside. With the old one, it would stay at 180 while moving and creep over 200 in stop and go traffic.
> 
> ...


The little trick on the brushes involves a paper clip to hold them back and once you get altenator back together.....pull the paper clip out and you will hear them click.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Yup, I used a very small drill bit. Easy as can be once you know how.... 🍻


----------

